# Your amazin' place



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Document it!
Inspire others with stunning pictures from where you live or feel strongly connected.

Norway:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

C'mon!! Post


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Just simple beach in Australia. My happy place. Though pictures can’t really capture awe and feelings sadly.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

The chest of the man I love.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I live in California, but I feel like we already put so many pics of California out there. It has a lot of ecosystems though--I think it's one of the most diverse states in the US (eco-system wise).


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

I 


WickerDeer said:


> I live in California, but I feel like we already put so many pics of California out there. It has a lot of ecosystems though--I think it's one of the most diverse states in the US (eco-system wise).


 I love the north-west's coniferous forests. I have them as my background. So alluring!


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> we already put so many pics of California out there. It has a lot of ecosystems though--I think it's one of the most diverse states in the US (eco-system wise).


Oh yes! Let’s not forget all of Apple’s desktop wallpapers after Lion, where it focuses on Californian locations (is that correct). Big Sur now? I’m still on Mojave coz if I upgrade 1 more versions, my vital work programs will stop working 😡

Don’t get me started on Apple’s ecosystem. More like a walled garden with a Sentry Vulcan Chain Guns.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

@WickerDeer one of your mountain ranges reminds me of this scene in Ironman.









This shot wouldn’t happen to be in California would it?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> I love the north-west's coniferous forests. I have them as my background. So alluring!


The pacific northwest is probably my favorite region of the US. If I had to choose anywhere to live I would choose there--though I guess I tend to think of Washington as the center of it, but Northern California is very similar to Washington and Oregon. I've never been to Canada, but that would probably be amazing to visit.

I found a random video--I love Northern California. 

1:50 she gets to california (they are coming from Oregon)





There are the coniferous forests on the coast, like the giant sequoia and redwoods, and there are also forests inland--like in the sierras. They feel sort of different...since the high-altitude forests are more sparse and...they have four seasons, whereas the coastal ones are at low elevation and there is also rainforest there.

Like there are also these bristlecone pines up in the mountains, and they can be 1000s of years old.




















One of the bristle cone pines is thought to be the oldest living thing on earth at 5,000 years old. 









Methuselah, a Bristlecone Pine is Thought to be the Oldest Living Organism on Earth


Bristlecone pines are a small group of trees that reach an age believed by many scientists to be far greater than that of any other living organism known to man -- up to nearly 5,000 years.




www.usda.gov





But I love the coniferous forests too! I think the more north you go into Oregon and Washington it is also really beautiful and more wet and cooler.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Joe Black said:


> @WickerDeer one of your mountain ranges reminds me of this scene in Ironman.
> View attachment 887307
> 
> 
> This shot wouldn’t happen to be in California would it?


It could be. It sort of looks like the east side of the sierras where Mt. Whitney is. 

There is an area where they used to shoot a lot of the old cowboy movies (that are supposed to be in other states). It's called Alabama Hills (kind of a funny name since Alabama is another state in the US, and also because it was used to film cowboy movies that were supposed to be taking place in other states too).

Like, the mountain behind Iron Man looks a lot like this one...it looks just like it. So it could be. It's from the Wiki article about Alabama Hills.


















Alabama Hills - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





When it rains in winter the yucca plants flower and there are these giant beetles that plummet through the air and crash into everything (like junebugs--maybe some type of them). But I definitely think it could be the same area--it's been used in films before.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> I live in California, but I feel like we already put so many pics of California out there. It has a lot of ecosystems though--I think it's one of the most diverse states in the US (eco-system wise).


I was born in SoCal but raised in the Northeast. I love it all.


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

Here are some pictures of my home state:









Minnesota in Pictures: 15 Beautiful Places to Photograph | PlanetWare







www.planetware.com





And some from where I live:









Top Instagrammable Places in Mankato - Visit Mankato


Mankato, Minnesota is home to spectacular natural beauty and awe-inspiring man-made attractions. What better way to share your experiences than through Instagram! So get your filters ready and let your eye be your guide. Here are the top Instagrammable spots in Greater Mankato! 1. Minneopa Falls...




www.visitgreatermankato.com


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

View attachment 887319

View attachment 887320



California


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I literally just went for a drive to one of my favorite places to camp, Detroit Lake, OR.. but the whole town pretty much burned down last year with all the fires…then this year we have no rain, and it got to 115F iback in June , our first rain was like 3 days ago. So, the lake is very low…and then I visited a graveyard…here are some of my photos

this Mt. Jefferson and Detroit Lake …I’m standing on a bank, all that yellow grass is usually underwater
also, noticed the hills/mountain with all the trees and you see brown patches…those trees died in the fire last year, it burned so much and fast, they are still clearing out the forest..

im actually high up and I couldn’t really get a good shot of Mt Jefferson…ducking in the trees









now the other side didnt get a ton of fire damage, mostly from the side I was on, but looking at the lake you can see how far the water is down from the tree lines




























I usually like my graveyards more hidden and in the woods but this is literally out in no where, ppl are still being buried here, I likegraveyards…I found some that died in WW1and 2, Spanish flu, parents who out lived all their kids,..a lot of Olsen and Patterson is this graveyard, probably one of the first families in these parts (non native).


bump is my favorite, so Halloween , then I saw the wife’s name, yup. This is in Oregon so noted Oregon become a state in 1859 on Valentine’s Day. This is about as old as it gets.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> I live in California, but I feel like we already put so many pics of California out there. It has a lot of ecosystems though--I think it's one of the most diverse states in the US (eco-system wise).


Kinda makes sense that Hollywood would be in a Eco-diverse place, why travel an entire film crew around the world to shoot a scene when it almost resembles that area in your own backyard? (Without using another stupid green screen)


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Detroit


BTW... is crime really that bad in Detroit? (As the movies like Robocop make it out to be?)

I'd like the Bump tombstone too. I'm holding myself back from making some punny names.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

The following pictures are from Victoria, Australia.

The Otway Ranges. 











Marysville is a nice little town not too far from where I live.











These little rascals are Crimson Rosellas. Yesterday I had five of them in the backyard at the same time. 











I saw bioluminescent mushrooms like these when camping on Mount Bartle Frere in Queensland, Australia.










I came across one of these blokes (Cassowary) when I was in the Daintree National Park in Queensland.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> BTW... is crime really that bad in Detroit? (As the movies like Robocop make it out to be?)
> 
> I'd like the Bump tombstone too. I'm holding myself back from making some punny names.


I'm not sure, but I think there are lots if awesome shops but hardly anyone open due to people going bankrupt. I think its the only place having that many citicens who then left. I wonder of it happend due to cars being built and people being able to move out?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Joe Black said:


> Kinda makes sense that Hollywood would be in a Eco-diverse place, why travel an entire film crew around the world to shoot a scene when it almost resembles that area in your own backyard? (Without using another stupid green screen)


It especially makes sense for the old movies, I guess, though--before air travel was as easy. I read hundreds of films were shot there, especially old times cowboy movies like the Lone Ranger.

Though it's far enough from Hollywood (thank goodness). It's up in the east side of the Sierra Nevadas. When I first saw it, it reminded me of some scene on another planet--like mars or the moon (I guess the moon's not a planet but w/e).

The sierras are an interesting area geologically...if I remember right (which I probably don't) there is a sort of rift pulling apart to the side away from the mountains--so you have a desert here with a spreading center, and then you can see Mt. Whitney and the sierras were from a long time ago, from a lot of volcanic activity. I really love the east side of the sierras because there's so few people here. This is a beautiful place to camp or to just do a little bit of boulder hopping or photography, because of the unique landscape and arches.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Electra said:


> I'm not sure, but I think there are lots if awesome shops but hardly anyone open due to people going bankrupt. I think its the only place having that many citicens who then left. I wonder of it happend due to cars being built and people being able to move out?


I remember a documentary about how it used to have a lot of car manufacturing. When American companies started outsourcing--sending their factories to other poorer nations, where they could get cheap labor with less restrictions (poorer environmental laws to protect communities and people), they laid off all the American workers and shut down the factories in the US. This took almost the whole economy away from the region and left it with many vacant buildings. But I've never been to Detroit, so someone there knows better. But that's my limited understanding of what happened...probably mostly from Michael Moore.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> I remember a documentary about how it used to have a lot of car manufacturing. When American companies started outsourcing--sending their factories to other poorer nations, where they could get cheap labor with less restrictions (poorer environmental laws to protect communities and people), they laid off all the American workers and shut down the factories in the US. This took almost the whole economy away from the region and left it with many vacant buildings. But I've never been to Detroit, so someone there knows better. But that's my limited understanding of what happened...probably mostly from Michael Moore.


Yes, that's right!  learnt about it from an american guy who grew up in Norway and he made a documentary about it called UXA but unfortunetly it was made in Norwegian, but he does interview a lot of people where he speaks English, but not sure if its possible to see it from other countries, but if it is, its free (at least for me) to watch on our national channel called NRK:









UXA - Thomas Seltzers Amerika


Thomas Seltzer drar tilbake til sitt fedreland for å forstå hvorfor amerikanerne er så sinte, redde og mistroiske, og hva det gjør med dem.




tv.nrk.no


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

God, how beautiful the earth is 🥰


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Some photos from my home state Washington. One of the most beautiful states in America. Btw, none of these photos are mine.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

My home.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Electra said:


> Document it!
> Inspire others with stunning pictures from where you live or feel strongly connected.
> 
> Norway:
> ...


No-way those really exist


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

NipNip said:


> No-way those really exist


Well, kinda way, tbh 😆
Might not allways be red though... some can hang a bit high...😄


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> The pacific northwest is probably my favorite region of the US. If I had to choose anywhere to live I would choose there--though I guess I tend to think of Washington as the center of it, but Northern California is very similar to Washington and Oregon. I've never been to Canada, but that would probably be amazing to visit.
> 
> I found a random video--I love Northern California.
> 
> ...


@ai.tran.75 @tanstaafl28 @WickerDeer
Mum also went there, she said it was amazing. She brought a book from there with her home. I have some relatives in California who lives in and they used to have a hut in Dune Lakes which they just sold because they werd getting old. Have you been there? 🙂
















@Crowbo we had a small family wisting us from Seattle when I was young. Mum went go wisit them and she went to the Space needle, it was very impressing!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

sibersonique said:


> Here are some pictures of my home state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mum, grandma and some other relatives also went to Minnesota and north Dacota, we have 200 relatives there I think. I think they lived on a ranch 🙂 Very simmilar nature to Norway it seems! I think there are quite a few of them who lives there who still know Norwegian. I recon thats so cool 😎


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

Electra said:


> Mum, grandma and some other relatives also went to Minnesota and north Dacota, we have 200 relatives there I think. I think they lived on a ranch 🙂 Very simmilar nature to Norway it seems! I think there are quite a few of them who lives there who still know Norwegian. I recon thats so cool 😎


Very cool! There are many people in Minnesota of Norwegian descent. I have a part Swedish heritage. I would love to visit Norway and Sweden sometime...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

sibersonique said:


> Very cool! There are many people in Minnesota of Norwegian descent. I have a part Swedish heritage. I would love to visit Norway and Sweden sometime...


I hope you do!! 😎 and please let me know if you do. I have relatives in Danmark, btw. But none close anymore. It wasn't a big family, and my father, who was half Danish lives here in Norway now.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Electra said:


> @ai.tran.75 @tanstaafl28 @WickerDeer
> Mum also went there, she said it was amazing. She brought a book from there with her home. I have some relatives in California who lives in and they used to have a hut in Dune Lakes which they just sold because they werd getting old. Have you been there? 🙂
> View attachment 887484
> View attachment 887485
> ...


Speaking of Seattle, one of my absolute favorite places in that city is the Pacific Science Center. So much cool and interesting shit here.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Electra said:


> @ai.tran.75 @tanstaafl28 @WickerDeer
> Mum also went there, she said it was amazing. She brought a book from there with her home. I have some relatives in California who lives in and they used to have a hut in Dune Lakes which they just sold because they werd getting old. Have you been there?
> View attachment 887484
> View attachment 887485
> ...


California is beautiful- from north - south -as cliche as it sounds the central coast ( Big Sur - Cambria )is probably most beautiful to me . 
Course I prefer living in Northern California but it’s bc I was born and raised here- I do visit so cal quite often ( lots of family in San Diego and Los Angelos ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Electra said:


> @ai.tran.75 @tanstaafl28 @WickerDeer
> Mum also went there, she said it was amazing. She brought a book from there with her home. I have some relatives in California who lives in and they used to have a hut in Dune Lakes which they just sold because they werd getting old. Have you been there? 🙂
> View attachment 887484
> View attachment 887485
> ...


oh--I didn't get your mention for some reason.

It looks pretty! I don't know if I've been to that specific lake but I have been to some different lakes in and near the sierras, and they are beautiful.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> oh--I didn't get your mention for some reason.
> 
> It looks pretty! I don't know if I've been to that specific lake but I have been to some different lakes in and near the sierras, and they are beautiful.


Yes, I think there is something up with the mentioning because it happend to me too 😬


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Zurich (centre), Zurichsee (lake), Switzerland









Dubrovnik, Lovrijenac fortress, Croatia


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Dubrovnik, Croatia (pics by me)








Dubrovnik, Croatia
Zurich, Wollishofen, Switzerland








Alaska, Anchorage, USA


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> Some photos from my home state Washington. One of the most beautiful states in America. Btw, none of these photos are mine.


Ahhhh.... America.... not my home... but I can see why Mericans are so damn proud of their country.


----------



## Planner11 (Oct 1, 2021)

MsMojiMoe said:


> I literally just went for a drive to one of my favorite places to camp, Detroit Lake, OR.. but the whole town pretty much burned down last year with all the fires…then this year we have no rain, and it got to 115F iback in June , our first rain was like 3 days ago. So, the lake is very low…and then I visited a graveyard…here are some of my photos
> 
> this Mt. Jefferson and Detroit Lake …I’m standing on a bank, all that yellow grass is usually underwater
> also, noticed the hills/mountain with all the trees and you see brown patches…those trees died in the fire last year, it burned so much and fast, they are still clearing out the forest..
> ...


Lived at Detroit lake for 30 years, the nearby ancient forests are also amazing.














The reservoir is always that low this time of the year.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Minnesota US


----------

